# Tooth extraction



## saphire5 (May 12, 2010)

Here is the scenario.  
A mucoperiosteal flap was raised, teeth were luxated using a small straight elevator.  The teeth were then either removed using that elevator or forceps #150 to remove the remaining teeth.  Removal of bone and or sectioning the tooth was not necessary.
Is this considered simple extraction (D7140) or surgical extraction (D7120).
Thank you.


----------

